

Why Don’t We Have Pay Toilets in America? - shutupalready
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/business-economics/dont-pay-toilets-america-bathroom-restroom-free-market-90683/

======
maxharris
In downtown San Diego, there are very few public toilets. And the ones that
exist are so dirty that there's no way you'd want to use them. A few years
ago, I made the mistake of going to the public library, which had a restroom
on the third floor. When I opened the door to the stairwell, a distinct odor
hit me right away. As I climbed upward, it grew in intensity, and by the top
of the staircase, it was unbearable. I (vividly) remember the poor librarian
sitting behind the counter, holding a rag over her mouth and nose! I had to
go, but I couldn't take it, so I went back down, and ran to my hotel room,
which was many blocks away.

During that uncomfortable jog back, I would have gladly paid a few bucks for a
clean restroom. Given my experience, I think it's insane for anyone to expect
other people to clean bathrooms for free.

In major urban areas, this is something that has to change!

~~~
yousifa
Starbucks almost always has very clean restrooms when you really need to go.

